# Gunz: The Duel problem



## Dr.Sarcasm (May 13, 2007)

I'm not sure if this could still be due to firewall/port forwarding, but here's what happens.

I can connect to every game, and every person no problem. The problem is that once I've been playing for 30-40 minutes or so, it kind of spikes. It freezes, turns black, then about 15 seconds later works.

It does this 2-3 times within the next 2 hours, and eventually, it turns black, and actually basically cuts off power to my PC, so the only way I can access my PC again is by resetting.


Does anyone know a fix to this, or a website someone can explain a fix to me for? I can download hijack this and everything for anybody..

Every other game works fine, I can play HL2, WoW, everything like that with no problem whatsoever.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

when a computer freezes,and the screen turns black?that could be heat try http://www.techsupportforum.com/art...es/122161-how-use-install-sensorsviewpro.html post your temp,and voltage reading's.


----------



## Dr.Sarcasm (May 13, 2007)

Right now I'm not running the game, but this is what thjat program says. Hopefully if possible a speedy reply so the trial does not run out. 

CPU: 49ºC/121 F
Sys:25ºC/77 F
Aux: 25ºF/77 F
HD0: 44ºC/ 112 F 


CPU Fan: 3246 RPM
Sys Fan: 2411 RPM


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if your cpu is running 49c idle heat is most likely your problem.check out the inside of your case for a dust buildup.


----------



## Dr.Sarcasm (May 13, 2007)

Would another internal fan perhaps fix the problem? I can clean it out and I will, but will another fan keep it even cooler?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yes adding more fans can always help with heat.


----------

